# It being second time around for both of us



## wdsl

What does "it being second time around for both of us" in this context

A: - Promise not to tell anyone!
B: - I promise.
A: - It's really important not to tell a soul.
B: - Trust me. I won't say a word.
A: - But I know you. You're bound to tell someone.
B: - Look. I really am able to keep a secret, you know. Oh, but is it OK if I tell David?
A: - That's fine. He's invited too of course. It's just that Ben and I  want a really quiet affair. *It being second time around for both of us*.         

mean?

I have no idea how to translate it. This question has already been asked in the French section, but I don't speak French at all so I wasn't able to understand it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wdsl said:


> What does "it being second time around for both of us" in this context
> 
> A: - Promise not to tell anyone!
> B: - I promise.
> A: - It's really important not to tell a soul.
> B: - Trust me. I won't say a word.
> A: - But I know you. You're bound to tell someone.
> B: - Look. I really am able to keep a secret, you know. Oh, but is it OK if I tell David?
> A: - That's fine. He's invited too of course. It's just that Ben and I want a really quiet affair. *It being second time around for both of us*.
> 
> mean?
> 
> I have no idea how to translate it. This question has already been asked in the French section, but I don't speak French at all so I wasn't able to understand it.


 

For me the sentence means: "... to [jest] już drugi raz dla nas obu"
I can not see any relation between the quoted sentence and your proposed explanations. 
Podaj zdanie po francusku, tu są też ludzie, którzy będą mogli pomóc.


----------



## linguos

Ben Jamin, please stop quoting the post above yours, it's pointless. If your reply only to a particular part and not to the whole post then quote only this particular passage. 

I would translate it as "to już drugi raz się nam zdarza", "to już nasz drugi raz"or just the way Ben Jamin suggested, really, everything depends on the context. One would have to know the full story behind this dialogue.

The French from the second thread about this phrase suggested that it might have something to do with getting married for a second time.


----------



## Cynthia F

linguos said:


> The French from the second thread about this phrase suggested that it might have something to do with getting married for a second time.



That's what I would suggest it means too. A second marriage for them both.


----------



## Ben Jamin

linguos said:


> Ben Jamin, please stop quoting the post above yours, it's pointless. If your reply only to a particular part and not to the whole post then quote only this particular passage.
> 
> I would translate it as "to już drugi raz się nam zdarza", "to już nasz drugi raz"or just the way Ben Jamin suggested, really, everything depends on the context. One would have to know the full story behind this dialogue.
> 
> The French from the second thread about this phrase suggested that it might have something to do with getting married for a second time.


 My answer did not concern any particular passage, it was to the whole. 
I usually clip out the parts that are redundant for my comment, but there were none in this case.


----------



## linguos

*Ben Jamin*, what I meant is that there is no need to quote the whole post, if your post is just below the one you quote, especially if your post is the second in the thread, and the one you are referring to is the first post starting the whole discussion.

You did it again responding to my post. Only the first paragraph of my comment was referring to this practice, and yet you decided to quote it all.
It's not that it's bad or something, it's just pointless, completely unnecessary and therefore should be avoided.


----------



## BezierCurve

Agree. Why not get green. Less data -> less hard drives -> less servers -> less polution. 

I'm serious. Imagine the additional terabytes of data every day caused by people quoting someone else's posts.


----------



## majlo

Ahh, forget about the terabytes.  It's about legibility. Instead of being able to read someone's post right away, you have to scroll down the one you just read a second ago.

I'm wondering if people who quote like that repeat their interlocutor's line in a real conversation and then reply.


----------

